# Network drivers for Atheros AR8161 on a Dell Vostro 3360



## paco35 (Aug 17, 2012)

I tried to install FreeBSD 9.0 (amd64) on a Dell Vostro 3360 but the network cards are not recognized and I would like to know if some drivers exists or will be available soon.

The following devices have no driver attached in /var/run/dmesg.boot (full file there: http://pastie.org/4531541):

```
41   pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
     ...
46   pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
47   pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
48   pci1: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
49   pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.4 on pci0
50   pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
51   pci2: <network, ethernet> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
     ...
60   pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
```

Some SMB devices are not working as well, but my main concern is for the network cards (wired and wireless) for which I have the following result for `# pciconf -lv` (full result there: http://pastie.org/4531541):

```
...
59   none2@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x02091028 chip=0x0032168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
60       vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
61       device     = 'AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter'
62       class      = network
63   none3@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x055c1028 chip=0x10911969 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
64       vendor     = 'Atheros Communications'
65       class      = network
66    subclass   = ethernet
```

I could find from the chip number "0x10911969" that the wired interface is an Atheros AR8161. The wireless interface seems to be an AR9485 there but when I install Windows 7, Dell provides its own driver "Dell Wireless 1703 802.11b".

I could not find any information on the AR8161 driver for FreeBSD. Is it supported by another driver or not at all ?

Thanks for your help.

Paco

PS: I also tried PCBSD 9.0 with the same result and opened a thread there: http://forums.pcbsd.org/showthread.php?t=17532


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 17, 2012)

Progress in BSD about Attansic/Atheros L1F (AR8161) and L2F (AR8162).

For Linux users have support now http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/networking/alx.


----------



## yongari@ (Sep 7, 2012)

See a post to freebsd-hardware@ ML.
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hardware/2012-September/007078.html


----------

